# Cindybell...It's COLD here too!



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cindy, right now it's 6 degrees, and we live midway between Madison and Milwaukee WI. Tonight it should get down to about 8 below (not counting the wind chill factor). I haven't been outside for 10 days, since it's so cold. I still have a headache, runny eyes, and fatigue that comes and goes, so I'm not planning on going out yet. We're having some friends come in about 2 weeks. The husband is getting cancer treatment, and I want to be healthy so I don't give any bugs to him. I know what it's like to have to avoid people who are sick, as most of you know. Sometimes I have to wear a mask in order to keep from catching strep or anything bacterial. Sigh... We're having our first grandchild in a few months, and it's so wonderful except for the fact that I may have to wear a mask if the little one is sick. Doesn't seem fair somehow. We've waited so long for a grandchild! Stay warm! Guess we finally got the cold winter we thought we were going to avoid. LOL.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,Sunday night it got down to 11 below without the wind chill. We have'nt had that kind of coldtemp in a few years. They even closed some of the schools. Starting to get a little buggystating in the house. I am glad you are feeling better. I hope you're husband is doing well. My children are in school 3rd and 5th grade. I just started watching my neighbors child that is 6 months old. I have to stay healthy for him.I did not have my flu shot this year, but my kids did. So far we are all doing well. Saw my Dr. today and she showed me the results of my scope. She said still slight inflamation. To stay on Prilosec till whenever? Great answer. She said my LES muscle looked pretty good, but it opens at the wrong times and causes the reflux. I don't have to have another scope unless I get pains again. Now she wants me to get an colonoscopy!!! When will it end??







Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Cindybell (also hi to blue willow, twonk, Sue, Kathleen, et al....)My doctor didn't say when or if I'd need another endoscopy either. Not that I'm in any hurry. Every trip to a doctor's office or hospital, or surgery of any kind, is potentially dangerous for me (strep or staph infection and not much they can give me to treat those). So I'm not going back for awhile unless I have to.I've had four colonoscopies over the last twenty years or so. I was scared for the first one, since I didn't know what to expect. But I found that I just slept through the whole thing and felt fine afterward. Don't particularly like the prep, but now I just chug the liquid like a pro. LOL. I'm so glad they have colonoscopies If my grandma had been able to have one years ago, she probably wouldn't have had to deal with colon cancer. And both my husband and I are glad that the polyps they've found with our colonoscopies were benign, and that they were removed so they couldn't grow. It would be nice if there were a shorter prep, but maybe someday there will be. I do know how you feel, though. So often it seems as though it's just one medical thing after another.!I had a cube steak (not fried) sandwich tonight, with no dressing except a small amount of low-fat ranch, some grated low-fat cheese, mushrooms, and a little lettuce. Kind of risky. I may get reflux from that, which is why I wanted someone to repeat the ranitidine directions. I have no directions on the prescription vial, except to take two a day. Since I'm trying to just take it when I have reflux for now, I guess I'll just take itlater tonight, if I start belching, getting phlegm or pressure, etc. Or maybe I'll just take Tums again for now. As I said earlier, I know I'll probably be back on Prilosec again, since the scope I had in September showed inflammation even after being on Prilosec for 3 weeks. But my stomach and colon feel so good right now, that I'm not in any hurry to go back on. (Hiding my head in the sand.)Your kids are at such nice ages! Before I taught middle and high school, I taught grades 3, 4, and 5. I just love that age group. Such fun! (I never had allergies to all these antibiotics until about 6 years ago.) I taught all grades from 3 through college at different times, and for 31 years. I just love kids. That's why I'm going to have a hard time being "Grandma with the Surgical Mask" at times. Guess there are worse things, though, right?We have two cats: a black/white one named Gypsy and a huge, teenaged Maine **** named Buster. Neither has been out of the house much since this bitter cold started. We all have cabin fever too. Hugs to all,Madge


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Madge and Cindybell-- I just wanted to drop in and say "hi" and I hope you both are staying warm, as well as everyone else out there!! It has been cold here in the western NC mountains, around 10 degrees above, but not as cold as you all are!!! And we close schools here at the first sign of a snowflake-- we're not as tough as you all are! I'm sure cabin fever has really set in, but hang in there, spring isn't that far away, is it?







I hope you both stay well. Cindybell, the colonoscopy is not fun but then it's not that bad either, especially with the weird "memory loss medicine" that they give you. The prep with the ginger ale was the worst part of it for me! It didn't want to stay down! Madge, I hope you get well soon and wish your husband well too. And the best of luck with the grandbaby! My daughter and her hubby have been trying for a year and are getting discouraged and I feel so bad for them. Take care and keep posting!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

bluewillow, western NC is a nice area! I'd like some of your milder weather right about now. My sinuses seem a little less congested today, although my ears are still plugged and ringing loudly. Headache isn't as bad.I know that you take Protonix and Zantac. Did you say you take the Zantac in the evening? Is it the 150 mg or 75 mg. one? I'm still hoping to try it, although I'm aware that it may not be strong enough to use by itself. In the five or so days that I've stopped the Prilosec, my stomach and IBS-c are a lot better. I may have to take it for a few months at a time, then go off for a few weeks, just to get relief from the cramping, bloating, stomach churning, etc. that the Prilosec causes. Not sure what I'll do.Stay warm!


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge, yes WNC is nice-- I was born and raised here and it's getting a bit crowded though as people discover how nice it is! But we welcome everyone! Glad your sinuses are better, but the ear thing can be so miserable.Yes, I normally take one Zantac 75 mg at bedtime, but I've been taking it just as I need it here lately. But you know, I've taken Tagamet several times instead, and I almost think it works better than the Zantac. My reflux seems to be a bit better with just occasional flare-ups, but for about the past week, I have been waking up around 4 am with diarrhea! Not sure what is going on there! About 30 years ago, when I was in high school/college, I had major problems with IBS-- spastic colitis as my doctor called it then, so I hope it's not plaguing me again. Are you doing better and did your cube steak sandwich meal set ok with you? It sure sounded good! I still miss my cheese the most-- it just causes so much irritation. I would love to wean myself off the Protonix 40 mg and maybe start back on Prilosec 20 mg if I need it, since they didn't find any irritation or damage with the EGD. Do you think that would be wise? I wish they made the Protonix in 20 mg-- don't think they do though.You stay warm too!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I checked Protonix at WebMD, and they do show it in both 40 mg and 20 mg. Might have to check with your doctor on this one, though. I don't think you could split a 40 mg one.My cube steak sandwich sat okay the other night. I took a Tums a few hours after, just to be on the safe side, but I was fine. I don't know how long I'll continue to feel all right. Am expecting acid rebound from quitting Prilosec within the next week or so.I don't know what to tell you about the diarrhea. It may just be something viral too. Three summers ago, I had a viral intestinal bug (had a stool test done...nothing bacterial) that gave me problems for roughly three weeks. I was glad I could take Immodium when I had to go places. Eventually, it just stopped on its own. In light of the goofy norovirus that's hitting so many people around the country, it may be just viral. Hope so, anyway. Let us know how you're doing, okay?


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh thanks, Madge, I had no idea Protonix came in 20 mg. I plan to call my gastro doctor tomorrow to ask for it-- if the 20 doesn't work, I can always take two for 40! And I agree with you- I think the insert says not to split the 40.Glad your meal sat well with you and hope you continue to feel well. And I truly hope you don't get any rebound reflux. I think my diarrhea will go away-- I haven't had it during the daytime which is strange, but it's not life-altering at this point. I know what you mean about the norovirus-- you never know what you might pick up any more! Sometimes I think it's best to stay at home, safe and sound, in one's own environment!


----------



## 13885 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies!It's been a very busy week at work and I haven't had a chance to pop in and say hello - so HELLO!Yes, it has been a very COLD week here in Massachusetts! temps were single digits for a few days with wind chills below zero! BRRRRR! At least we have been spared the snow. We had 3 inches last Saturday and I had to shovel the front walkway and around the mailbox because my husband was sick with a very bad chest and head cold and I didn't want him out in it. It did look pretty though seeing the snow covering the ugly brown lawn and bushes etc.Madge: Congrats on your upcoming grandchild! And prayers for your husband that his treatments go well. I taught middle school for 11 years!Cindybell and Bluewillow: Don't mean to be the bearer of bad news but I was told by my former GI doc that I would need to be on a PPI forever! After first scope showed erosive esophagitis I took 2 Protonix, then after the second one showed "healing" he cut me down to one. Recent upper GI showed mild esophagitis so my new GI has upped my Nexium to 2 a day but hasn't indicated for how long. I don't like taking so many meds but I don't want my esophagus to get worse. Not sure what to suggest to you. Stay Warm!


----------

